# Habit I picked up on today.



## Axel1012 (Nov 25, 2013)

Axel has a Fleece snuggle sack. He really likes to sleep in one corner of it. Today I was holding him in it and i was supporting him with my hand underneath it and he was scratching at the base of the snuggle sack. I also noticed him biting it a lot. Is that normal? Could it be harmful to him at all that he's digging at it?


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Fleece is generally very safe for hedgehogs. It is in their nature to burrow, and both of my hedgies have dug/scratched/bit their snuggle sacks. Just check it daily to make sure there are no loose threads and it should be fine. =]


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

There's a problem if your hedgie is not digging! The worse case scenario is a ripped nail (which is fairly rare, I think...), but like Aether said, fleece is safe as long as there are no loose threads that their toes/feet can get tangled in! Biting is fine too; maybe there is something tasty about the snuggle sack, or he is just playing with it. Besides, fabric can not dull out their teeth (that is, if fabric even wears out teeth) as badly as a solid object!


----------



## Axel1012 (Nov 25, 2013)

Okay great, I have just never noticed it before. I am wondering now if he could smell my hand through the fleece. I had been cutting apples earlier and offered him a piece to try but he didn't want it. Thats why instead of holding him in my hands i was holding him in the snuggle sack.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I've noticed Teddy Bear does that too! I figured that he was just trying to make a comfy spot, much like my dog does. It's not a harmful thing so long as he doesn't swallow any of the fabric, which is nearly impossible.


----------

